# Joy in pictures :)



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

What a beautiful girl!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Joy is a beautiful girl, great pictures.


----------



## T-Joy (Aug 22, 2011)

Thank you so much, I'll tell her  
Last Sunday the weather was perfect for pictures, so ...
Here are some more...


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

She's beautiful and has a great smile!


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

Very pretty girl. Love the action shots!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

She is beautiful. It is a true joy to see her smile. Nice photos.
Prava ljepotica.


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

ohh Joy.. you're so cute!!!!!


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Beautiful girl and wonderful day. Love her tail! Bet you spend a lot of time brushing. Love the action shots and bet she was one tired girl by the end of the day. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## T-Joy (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks again to everybody !!!:smooch:

Deber, yes, it was a wonderful day, last Sunday so I simply couldn’t resist. 
Actually I am learning how to make good pictures with my Nikon so as soon as I have some new good photos I’ll share it with you here.

Brushing is a very privileged moment between my baby Joy and me. Every evening when everything is done in the house and I can have a rest, I take a seat on the carpet. She comes to me and pushes my hands as if she wants to say:” common mom take a brush”. I can do it for hours, because I really like it. While I am doing it she usually falls asleep like an Angel.
That’s why it makes me special pleasure that it is noticed.
Love & Light


----------



## T-Joy (Aug 22, 2011)

I forgot to mention that Discoverer is someone who inspired me a lot with his wonderful photos of Oscar, and who also has that immense kindness to give me precious advices from time to time.
Big merci to him


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

What a beautiful, happy girl !!!


----------



## IndyBindy (Nov 4, 2011)

She looks so kind, what a beautiful girl


----------



## T-Joy (Aug 22, 2011)

After a while and our moving from France to Florida...
Joy's life in Fl 




to be continued


----------



## T-Joy (Aug 22, 2011)




----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

What a beauty. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Joy is a gorgeous, girl. Great pictures. Thanks


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Joy's a beautiful girl, she looks like such a happy one too.


----------



## T-Joy (Aug 22, 2011)




----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Joy makes Florida proud. She is a doll:smooch:


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Joy is so sweet and looks so happy in Florida  and totally random but I love those glasses  lol


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Finally to see photos of beautiful Joy again. Such a sweetheart. 
(bas je secerkica)


----------

